
Coren: React Pluggable Serverside Render - wwwy3y3
https://github.com/Canner/coren
======
wwwy3y3
Hi developers.

This is the dev team of Coren.

In our team, we publish our react app to cdn in order to cache the HTML and
make our website faster.

This is the tool we constantly used for serverside render. It gives us
flexible way to define what we need in ssr HTML.

Any feedback will make us better!

Thanks!

